# GIF Animationen laufen nicht



## Konstantin Gross (3. März 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe gestern gemerkt, das bei mir im Internet Explorer und im Firefox keine Gifanimationen mehr ablaufen, das Gif wird zwar richtig geladen und zeit auch die erste Frame vom Gif aber er animiert sie nicht, wenn ich mir die Gif Datei runterlade und dann starte funktioniert alles perfekt. Jemand eine Idee?

Konstantin


----------

